# Need help with a "Slogan" line.



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I need to replace the "Is your home on life support" line. I think it targets people who have let their homes fall into disrepair likely due to money issues.

I was thinking maybe, "Does your home need a face lift"? But then I thought it sound too exterior related?

Id love some feedback here! Thanks!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Affordable Healthcare For Your Home


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Aca by ohd?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Aca by ohd?



OCD AHAD?



We'll surgically fix up your home's life and put your wallet on life support!


:laughing: Not put .....


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

MAtt will raise home values quicker than viagra...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't believe your still running with that selfie.:whistling

Besides that I got nothin.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"We Did Kim K's Butt. "Nuff Said"

or.. (perhaps slightly better)

We have the prescription for a beautiful home


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Matt, why don't you try one of the local universities ad/marketing departments and offer some cash to the student who comes up with the winning slogan for you.

The school may even appreciate the project. And, you may make some great contacts for the future.

Other than that, I got nothing. But, with all due respect, I'd change that photo. Go with something professionally done. It really makes a huge statement about your company. I have a selfie too, but big difference between my company and yours IMO.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Sick of your house? Let the home doctor prescribe a remedy.



That will be $350.00 please


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Has your home flat lined?

Bring it back to life!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

"Are your home's bowels full of old junk? We can clear it out and have all your friends partying in there by next month!"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Good ones...

That selfie is still terrible! Thanks for the reminder. Maybe one year I can get that fixed.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Home got the aches?

I still make house calls....:thumbsup:


House got the ills...

OHD has the skills...

Let me breathe life back in to your home...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Home got the aches?
> 
> I still make house calls....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


LL Cool Griz!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Good ones...
> 
> That selfie is still terrible! Thanks for the reminder. Maybe one year I can get that fixed.


It's not terrible, but a good photographer could take a picture of you that you'd be amazed it's even you. My wife has a degree in photography and it is her passion, she takes amazing pictures. Her and I look at the same thing, she puts it in a photo and I'm like, "I didn't see that."lol

You could also try the university for that as well. Students need the cash and a project. You can often find great results at a fraction of a professionals fees.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe that sign on the back of that van would work.

I think it was.......

I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll go ahead and take a look.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If youre trying to do high end remodel maybe a name change? Ohd sounds like handyman, drywall patching, mold and leaky roofs rather than extensive cosmetic work to me.

I chanhrd my name two years ago at my last relicensure. It was a great move and I dont regret the thousand bucks it cost. If you have a number of vehicles and wraps I could see how it would add up.

Bottom line, you have noticed your self that the home doctor angle itself is missing the target; a new tagline probably wont change that.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I dont have any slogan ideas but you should be one of those guys that works out of an old ambulance, would work great for your image.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> I can't believe your still running with that selfie.:whistling
> 
> Besides that I got nothin.


He's much younger than I thought !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> If youre trying to do high end remodel maybe a name change? Ohd sounds like handyman, drywall patching, mold and leaky roofs rather than extensive cosmetic work to me.
> 
> I chanhrd my name two years ago at my last relicensure. It was a great move and I dont regret the thousand bucks it cost. If you have a number of vehicles and wraps I could see how it would add up.
> 
> Bottom line, you have noticed your self that the home doctor angle itself is missing the target; a new tagline probably wont change that.


Name change? Uh no.. :laughing: My company has grown each year. My website preforms well. 

Thanks for your thoughts though..


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Beaten, Broken, Battered…. we will turn your house into what you need

or

My scope covers small and large projects


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

"We offer Intensive Care!!"


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

''My drywaller is Blacktop''


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Apparently you overlooked your perfect slogan line from another thread, being a doctor and all....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered some shirts today. I have until Monday to decide on the tag line.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The front


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We don't practice on your home, we have the cure!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

#1 Cardio Thorasic Home Surgeon in Ohio.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

OHD is the best...

Let us give your house a test....

We can fix what isn't right...

and make your house smile bright...

Ohio Home Doctor...give us a call


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The front


I want one!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I want one!!


With my track record of shipping things to members here you may be waiting awhile...


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Ohio Home Doctor - We do house calls!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

For a good time call Matt


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

50% off for all Charger fans


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Should have figured a hook that obvious would have been used by now. How about "For an extra $50 we will write you a scrip for Percocet"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chad McDade said:


> Should have figured a hook that obvious would have been used by now. How about "For an extra $50 we will write you a scrip for Percocet"


An added perc?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> An added perc?


Lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

OHD has the cure for your depressed home!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

*The Ohio Home Doctor* "Remodeling and Renovation Specialists" :thumbsup:


----------

